# 2012 veggie garden



## Errol

these pictures of part of my 2012 veggie garden. All my veggie beds and flowers beds are of the Lasagna garden style. Thats the only way I would ever garden. A person can grow so much more then a single row garden. with lasagna beds (usually 4ftx6-8-12') A person can (as I do) combine 3 different gardening techinques, #1 being lasagna beds which are rich in humus, organic compost, manures, and has perfect drainage for plants. #2 being wide row planting as most people build lasagna beds 3-4 ft wide, in which many seeds are broadcast such as peas, greens, and summer squash can be planted in a zig zag plantings. #3 being "french intensive" planting in which plants are planted much closer together for a much larger yield. planting close together must be done with rich, organic materials that supply the nutrients for growing healthy, producing plants, and there by the growing medium will be more shaded by the plants leaves, which means less weeds (if any) and the growing medium will retain moisture with less evaporating.


----------



## stephanie

I so agree with this and have done it now for 3 yrs,my garden is coming to a slow time,winter but will still have things growing the whole year. winter veggies in washington are not impossible just have to be selective as to which ones you plant. this year it is chard and collards.


----------



## Errol

Stephanie, since you seem to like greens, also try some kale. It is a good winter green and frost, cole, even snow makes it sweeter


----------



## stephanie

thanks will give those a try.


----------

